# 404 Fehler über Link zu Buffed-Banner



## Schrottinator (16. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

 

im Forenthread "Vor dem POSTEN bitte LESEN! " wird auf Banner für den Backlink zu buffed.de hingewiesen.

 


 

 

buffed-Banner findet Ihr auf http://www.buffed.de/Fansite-Banner/
 

Die URL muss anscheinend aktualisiert werden. Ich wollte nur mal bescheid geben.

 

Grüße,

Schrottinator


----------



## ZAM (18. Mai 2016)

Danke, ist korrigiert.


----------

